# suspended drywall ceiling



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

goose134 said:


> So I've got to run some pipe above an existing drywall ceiling. It's suspended on pencil rod in the usual way. About 3 feet of headroom. I've walked on suspended black iron/plaster ceilings before, but never drywall. I asked for a small apprentice from my shop to help me with this. Aside from planks, staying near the hangers and moving real carefully, anything I should know?
> 
> To tell the kid that'll actually be up there, I mean. :whistling2:


 Just tell him he is paying for any damages he causes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Get the OK from your company to buy some 12" wide X 48" long pine boards to kneel on as he goes across the ceiling..

For less than $20.00 it will save a boat load of damage..


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

How far is the run and how far down to the floor. 

A few new access panels painted to match never hurt anyone.

Sent by my thumbs.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Make sure your insurance policy is up to date.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

B4T said:


> Get the OK from your company to buy some 12" wide X 48" long pine boards to kneel on as he goes across the ceiling..
> 
> For less than $20.00 it will save a boat load of damage..


Yup, got those.
Insurance. Check.
About 10 foot drop. Kitchen and bath showroom, so not a soft spot in the place.
There are a number of access panels, but we'll see how convenient the placement is. 

Let's hope they send a little elf of a man


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

this sounds like it has disaster written all over it. i would never walk across a suspended sheetrock celing. just fish it


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> this sounds like it has disaster written all over it. i would never walk across a suspended sheetrock celing. just fish it


Thats what I think as well. The code book allows you to not have to support at regular intervals as long as its fished across ceilings that have no access. In my opinion, risking the life of an apprentice= non accessible ceiling .


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in the 'heavyweight' class, and I've worked in many ceilings like the one you describe.

I learned early, just for my own piece of mind, to take up several of my 24" x 32" "attic boards (5/8" or better plywood) and to have them span as many of the hat channels as possible. Greater comfort, and peace of mind.

Still, I wonder .... 

I suspect the next time I work such a ceiling I will find some way to rig a 'zip line' and add a fall harness to my outfit. Just in case .... after all, it's my tail at risk.


----------

